# Hangers!



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Me and the family headed down to Dawt Mill today for a little family outing. On the way there i saw these hangers on a fence. Its been awhile that i have seen farmers do this in the area. Thought i needed to stop and snap a pic.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It looks like someone has been having some good hunting down your way.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely looks like someone was having a blast though hanging the yotes on the fence won't stop them from coming in!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think some people actually believe that it does. Not me though I've seen them move right past them. Some ranchers like to see that their problem is being taken care of and some hunters like to show them.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

i realize that hass, but its an old wise tail and some of these ole farmers here are still years behind


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Personally I would hate to see hangers in my area. I think that it is a totaly lack of respect for hunters and our traditions. I understand that farmers want to see that their problem is being taken care of but a simple glance in the back of a truck or something would work. This kind of stuff in my opinion just gives the anti's another leg to stand on when they say that we just hunt for sport or are just killing to be killing.

Ok that is the end of my rant. It does look like someone was having some good hunting though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree Helmet, I don't want to see or smell them. Although the old timers prolly don't have a cell let alone a computer to send images to.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well it takes me back to when i was a kid seeing them hang from a fence. I agree it gives the anti's something to work on. But there are other ways to take control of them. Like the NRA, and SCI. These groups help us keep our rights to do what sportsmen want to do. In all honesty when you look at a coyote attack on livestock and or worse! A child! Anti hunting groups and PETA, can stick it. If it was there livestock or there child, they would see things in a different light! Its our rights. Lack of respect, is an opinion,! Im sorry i have to give mine!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree SMY it's really sad that more than half of all gun owners don't belong to the NRA. I don't see eye to eye with them on a few issues, but I realize that without them we would likely be on a site discussing the finer aspects of needle point or some such garbage.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Lifetime member of NRA and NWTF. Also member of SCI and soon to be Predator Hunters Association. Glad these guys know what they're doing fighting for our rights so I can spend my time doing what I love. Besides, who WOULDN'T want Ted Nugent screaming at libs for our rights?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Indeed my friend Indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Besides, it wouldnt matter if they where hung from a fence post, or just in a post here. they would find some offence in it. Most of our membership groups are cheap, and if you want the right to grip, pay to fight.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, it's like the guy who doesn't vote and beaches about the new tax and or law.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Showmeyote,

I wasn't ranting at you for posting this. I was just ranting becuase I wanted to share my opinion. I appreciate the post and it is a good picture of someone doing some good hunting.

My point is that there is no reason to poke a hornets nest unless you want to get stung. The way that I operate is to hunt all I want, Support NRA and others, but I don't go doing stuff like this becuase I know not everyone wants to look at a dead coyote hung on a post. I don't beleive that there is any reason so support the NRA and such if I am just going to make their job harder. To each their own in doing this I was simply sharing my .02.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you should send him a cake to fully express your sorrow.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Helmet, I know you wasnt ranting on my post, and seriously I enjoyed your input.
BUT! This is where things get tricky. Most people now days are just thin skinned. Why does it bother them? It doesnt bother me that there children are wanting a same sex marriage! I look the other way, cause i could care less what they do! If they dont want to see a coyote strung up on a fence post, i sure can give'em directions to some place else. This, in my book is a piece of history! Just like there tryin to make there own piece. The reason i enjoy seeing this is because those times where simple and a lot of folks now days, they want to complicate everything. If you dont speak! No one will hear you!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I think you should send him a cake to fully express your sorrow.


I like cake!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> I like cake!


Most white guys I know do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Soooo...... what are you saying ebbs??? LOL


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

MMMM Cake. I have been eating healthy and working out for the last couple of weeks and cake sounds really good right now. Unfortunatly it isn't on my meal plan. hahaha.

Showmeyote, we should debate things more often I kind of enjoy it. hahaha. I think that we both have valid points and I am not out to change your mind or anything. Just sharing my thoughts. What flavor cake do you want?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well im more of a chocolate chip cookie kind a guy.
Im not out to change anyones, mine. A persons view and opinion is his right! We are having a nice true American debate! Why, Cause we can, we are Americans!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

If I may type a few words. I still see this done in Southern Okla and I believe it was witnessed by those who grew up there.The reasons behind it vary I am sure. The real reason could be anything from bounty hunters,hunters or ranchers showing off there kills to the old wise tale it will keep other coyotes away. I(my Dad) has pictures of Bobcats hanging from fence post in Oklahoma from my childhood years that streched 20 fence post or more. This was a way so to show off how good your dogs were to other hunters(Bragging Rites). Now like anything else times have and are and will continue to change. What was once acceptable may not be so much today. As hunters we decide what we think is and is not acceptable. Now by those who judge us their views are way different than ours. I am not saying that hanging is right or wrong as I grew up with it but I am open minded enough to realize how others could and will and doo use such things to try and stop what I truely love to do in Life. I grew up at a time when you shot as much as you could with no concern to limits or rules and regs. Today I am different in the fact I care for the future of our sport. Did my over harvesting contribute to some of the issues faced today I dont know but my views have changed to support my sport for my grandkids and great grandkids and theirs and so forth. I want them to maybe be able to enjoy that that I love to do. We the hunters are the true curators of our sport. We are judged by those who dont or wont try to understand us. No matter what we do it will be wrong and no matter how hard we try it will never be enough. I am for the hunter not the anti Ibelieve we do make wildlife stronger by our dollars and our sport. They would rather see animals starve to death rather than be harvested and utilized in our manner. Too hang or not to hang is not the real question. But Hunt and love to hunt and always beable to to hunt is our true goal. I lIke Strawbeery Cake and Chocolate Chips LOl thanks for letting me rant my finger is tired Sorry I get carried away. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said BigD.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

...

...

....

Just Kiding BigD...............








Very Very well said.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice words Bigd.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Well said Big D.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

This is a good friendly debate and I can see the value of both views. It's good that we can talk about issues like this. We all want the same thing because we all hunt. We can learn from each other on how to defeat the evil empire, PETA, humane society etc. We will all run into someone who hates what we do. I know I have. This conversation reminds me of a word that I often hear being used on many hunting shows on TV. The word is "harvest". I hate that word when used in the hunting context. I "harvest" my garden in the fall of the year. I "kill" animals when I go hunting. I think we, as hunters shouldn't have to sugar coat what it is that we do to appease any anti group. They are too smart and they see through that type of language, plus they are starting to throw lots of money at there cause. And yes, we must join the NRA and other like minded groups to fight for our rights. Just a thought.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said HR.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys are all on the same page....as I am too...thank you for being brothers who think correctly ! I would hate to have you on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Personally I would hate to see hangers in my area. I think that it is a totaly lack of respect for hunters and our traditions. I understand that farmers want to see that their problem is being taken care of but a simple glance in the back of a truck or something would work. This kind of stuff in my opinion just gives the anti's another leg to stand on when they say that we just hunt for sport or are just killing to be killing.
> 
> Ok that is the end of my rant. It does look like someone was having some good hunting though.


Hear! hear!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

These groups just cannot get it in there heads, the damage a pack of coyotes can do to livestock, or just the overall over population. If coyote #s dont start coming down in some ares soon. It will force starving, and malnutrition in the species. This will then lead to a really dangerous coyote, a desperate one, that will be disease infested. In some areas, it is taking hog #s down, and it really needs to. 
I didnt think my picture would have turned into such a discussion, but I cant say im not glad it did. For one, im glad that the PT family, can maintain a nice debate, about a subject, and not throw politics in the mist. And maybe some members will make there mind up about standing up for there rights, and join a group, that could help us out in the future!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll post this again for anyone who may not be a member...... Here is the deal 1 year NRA membership with magazine and all benefits, 1-$25 Basspro gift card, 1- free duffle bag.

cost to you $25 bucks. If you don't have a Basspro near you, it would make a great gift to someone who does.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> These groups just cannot get it in there heads, the damage a pack of coyotes can do to livestock, or just the overall over population. If coyote #s dont start coming down in some ares soon. It will force starving, and malnutrition in the species. This will then lead to a really dangerous coyote, a desperate one, that will be disease infested. In some areas, it is taking hog #s down, and it really needs to.
> I didnt think my picture would have turned into such a discussion, but I cant say im not glad it did. For one, im glad that the PT family, can maintain a nice debate, about a subject, and not throw politics in the mist. And maybe some members will make there mind up about standing up for there rights, and join a group, that could help us out in the future!


:ditto:Well said SMY, I wish that gun dealers and sporting retailers would give a discount to members of certain organizations.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Midway USA does a NRA "round up" when you make a purchase from them. IF you let them they round up your purchase to the nearest dollar or you can give a little more. All of it goes to the NRA. Kudos to Midway USA for doing this. I encourage all to check out there site. Very well ran company and shipping is very fast.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah that is a great program, they have participated in for years(since it's inception) not to mention the company and personal donations from Mr. Potterfield and his wife (last year almost a million $) to various NRA programs.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A very interesting thread SMY, everyone has been very civilized about the topic which just goes to show you how Great this site is. Everyone can be proud of their contributions.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im a very open mined person, and if anyone else has a view on this subject, stand up lets hear it.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe the only way to stay sane is to have an open mind. If a person gets to stuck in their ways then everything gets their goat it seems.

Personally I love the effort that www.midwayusa.com is putting towards helping the NRA. I always round my sales up if not donate more.

Like everyone else said I love that we can have a civilized debate. We are obviously going to have people on either side of the fence and ontop but at least we all talk about it. Maybe with us talking about things like this it will help others to make up their own mind.


----------

